# My 2TB Goflex desk hard drive doesn't start! Pls help



## warrior047 (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi,
My Goflex desk 2TB external drive working fine for 6 months. Suddenly, when I try to power on, the drive lights blink once and go off. When I try to hold the goflex drive in my hands, i feel like the drive is vibrating to some extent as if the power is on, but very very intermittently, i.e., the drive doesn't vibrate and is like its off, and some times, it vibrates as if the drive is spinning but this is rare.  But all the time, the lights are off and the drive is not even detected by any means.

Am confused. Can you please suggest like what would be the issue?


----------



## Cilus (Dec 12, 2011)

Is it a 2.5" USB powered one or 3.5" external power based one? The problem might be the power source. Probably it is not getting enough power because of the problem with power adapter loose connection.


----------



## Tenida (Dec 12, 2011)

^^Seagate Goflex Desk is 3.5'' model.Its external power adapter based
@OP-I think the adapter might be-the culprit.Contact seagate tech support.


----------



## warrior047 (Dec 12, 2011)

Tenida said:


> ^^Seagate Goflex Desk is 3.5'' model.Its external power adapter based
> @OP-I think the adapter might be-the culprit.Contact seagate tech support.



Actually my old expansion drive of seagate external 1.5 TB still works fine. Wiill that adapter suit this one? I hope there is no issue with the drive? Are you guys sure its with the adapter


----------



## Tenida (Dec 12, 2011)

Mine old freeagent desk's adapter works fine with goflex desk model.....so i think  you will not face any problem.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 12, 2011)

warrior047 said:


> Actually my old expansion drive of seagate external 1.5 TB still works fine. Wiill that adapter suit this one? I hope there is no issue with the drive? Are you guys sure its with the adapter



It looks like that.
Before buying any new adapter just make sure the current in amps and voltage is same in both the adapter & the drive.


----------



## ico (Dec 13, 2011)

" *Questions about configurations go here. Strictly Buying Advice - No troubleshooting here.* "

Moved to Hardware Q&A.


----------



## warrior047 (Dec 13, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> It looks like that.
> Before buying any new adapter just make sure the current in amps and voltage is same in both the adapter & the drive.



K but when I tested with my old adapter as well, no luck. Same response as explained in the description...also this seagate hasn't got any right contact for tech support...am confused and worried abt my data!


----------



## insaneYLN (Dec 14, 2011)

You could have a look here. 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1473039-post66.html


----------



## warrior047 (Dec 17, 2011)

friends, got a suggestion from seagate that I can try to open the external case and connect it thru SATA cable...but am not sure how to do it...got some videos of removing the case in you tube, but not sure if I can put it back...please confirm? Will this work so that I can get my data back?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 17, 2011)

if the problem is not with the hard disk then you can just copy your data from it but if not then you are out of luck unless you want to spend a lot for professional data recovery services.you can put it back simply by reversing the steps taken to open it unless opening it involves cutting the case using knife etc.


----------



## warrior047 (Dec 20, 2011)

Hello, everyone...pls help as to how can I proceed...some of my fellows said if i try to connect this way, it might bomb as it happened for them...:X

I have been suggested by seagate as below:

The suggestion is NOT to open the external case, it is to disconnect the drive from the base. After you disconnect the drive from the base, you will be able to see a SATA slot and power connector, which you can connect it to the internal of the drive.

Please note that the warranty is void if the casing is opened.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 21, 2011)

^^ open the case, then connect it with a sata cable & sata power cable from your PC & connect it as internal drive. And in no way it would work as 'bomb'. When any computer products are being made it has to maintain FCC standards. One of which says that it will withstand all the abuses done by its owner etc. (can't remember the exact line atm)


----------



## warrior047 (Dec 23, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> ^^ open the case, then connect it with a sata cable & sata power cable from your PC & connect it as internal drive. And in no way it would work as 'bomb'. When any computer products are being made it has to maintain FCC standards. One of which says that it will withstand all the abuses done by its owner etc. (can't remember the exact line atm)



You mean the larger SATA slot from Mobo  and the power slot from PSU? Pls confirm as to what needs to be done if there are no left SATA cable inside the desktop...I won't remove the case as it voids warranty....however can remove the base of the drive and I can see these slots...pls tell


----------



## acewin (Dec 29, 2011)

SATA or eSATA port. But without thinking much put it for RMA or repair to be done by seagate people itself. it can be anything the lower adaptor used for USB 2.0 and sata support also maybe wrong. Why take chances when it is still under warranty


----------



## jaydeep01 (Apr 24, 2012)

I face same problem that u described with 1 tb hard disk pls give me guidence to what i can do to fix it ???


----------



## warrior047 (May 14, 2012)

as said in mail, didn't do anything...just packed it in a box and didn't touch for more than a month...probably the solution is to keep it cold little...


----------



## d6bmg (May 14, 2012)

warrior047 said:


> as said in mail, didn't do anything...just packed it in a box and didn't touch for more than a month...probably the solution is to keep it cold little...



Best solution is to RMA it.


----------

